# "Drones" and fishing



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

With the cost coming down and technology improving every year, remote controlled "drones" with HD real time video playback cost as much as a couple of stellas now. Do yall think people will start using them to look for fish/weedlines etc? 

A VERY professional set up with GPS and real time HD video feeds can be had for under 3 grand. Yeah still a good chunk of change but man it could have potential. Imagine calling first shot of a ling from the pier when its a .5 mile out still! :whistling:


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Holy Crap! :thumbup: That is genius! The only problems are what to do with the potential problem of crashing, landing, and launching. Might as well mount a reel with a ling lure attached and have something to launch the ling jig, present the jig, and reel the fish in. Could have a gaff on a rope and gaff it there and fly it back to the pier, shore or boat.:thumbup: Pretty advanced stuff. This is the future of fishing


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Or, someone with the $$$ to get one and operate it could seek out the weed lines (etc) on a daily basis and sell it as a subscription to us....


----------



## PiscivorousPaddler (Mar 16, 2014)

I was just thinking about this. Did you guys see the quad-rotor drones filming snow boarders during the Olympics? Imagine watching a local fishing video from an aerial view. That would be awesome!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

When I lived in the keys in the '60s, I had a few capt'ns that would chip in and pay for my flight time and radio them to the weed lines. That's when a 172 was $55/hr wet. That was fishing then!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> When I lived in the keys in the '60s, I had a few capt'ns that would chip in and pay for my flight time and radio them to the weed lines. That's when a 172 was $55/hr wet. That was fishing then!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


That's what I'm talkin' about. Some of us wouldn't mind paying for a subscription to someone's drone service to know where that weed line is on a daily basis


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I saw some 4 motor drones the other day for less than $500. Top end Go-Pro $400. The issues are flight time and signal strength. One of the drones only had a 7 minute flight time. 

Still thinking about getting one for filming paddle races.

For fishing if you made a 5 minute circle 75' above your boat every so often you would certainly see way more than without it. Land on the boat, put in a new battery and relaunch.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I think you could spot fish better if the lens were polarized.I cobia fish my boat with out a tower,while I do have success,this has got me thinking.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Contender said:


> I saw some 4 motor drones the other day for less than $500. Top end Go-Pro $400. The issues are flight time and signal strength. One of the drones only had a 7 minute flight time.
> 
> Still thinking about getting one for filming paddle races.
> 
> For fishing if you made a 5 minute circle 75' above your boat every so often you would certainly see way more than without it. Land on the boat, put in a new battery and relaunch.


 
What he said. The signal strength and flight times are no where near the point of being able to be launched for more than 10-15 minutes at a time and at a limited distance.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

check out local website surfsmooth.com. john russell does aerial videos at p,cola beach, and they are interesting. started me thinking about cobia and tarpon fishing along the beach with a drone, but as already mentioned, battery life seems the issue right now.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Use an RC plane*

I guy a while ago used his plane with a camera to do the same thing. They have substantially longer "on station" time. Problem is when to come and land if you are launching from a boat. I suppose you could use a RC helicopter, but the wing span could be a problem unless you get one of those smaller ones. 

I think "Turtle" has experience with programming these things for launch and return flights. Pretty cool stuff he accomplished if memory serves me correctly.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm thinking more of a gas powered drone- something with live sat feed to work for spotting weed lines. Something slightly more advanced. Haven't looked into it myself- 
Still might be kinda high $$$- But in the meantime, someone with a good Cessna might have a market for dropping coordinates to his subscribers for locations of weed lines, and for a few dollars more- radio those subscribers locations of fish located and direction of travel. 

Just add it to my list of ideas- I still like the idea of creating a pool of donations to reward scuba divers who clean reef / structure of lion fish- or at least create a sustainable market for them to make it worth their while to target them for profit.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably not for the R&D of Amazon. They are wanting to start delivery of parcels under 10 lbs. within 10-12 miles of a warehouse distribution center for same day delivery. There was a show on 20/20 or dateline about it a few months ago. Check it out, if I find a link I'll post it. Probably more $$ than above, but so were cell phones when they were born!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## rychefiji1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just wondering if they'd let you take one out on the pier. You could rig something to take you bait a lot further out than casting.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> With the cost coming down and technology improving every year, remote controlled "drones" with HD real time video playback cost as much as a couple of stellas now. Do yall think people will start using them to look for fish/weedlines etc?
> 
> A VERY professional set up with GPS and real time HD video feeds can be had for under 3 grand. Yeah still a good chunk of change but man it could have potential. Imagine calling first shot of a ling from the pier when its a .5 mile out still! :whistling:


According to some of the pier fishing heros, they can already see Ling, a 1/2 mile away, just standing on the pier.

What are the specs on the rig you are talking about?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Google Amazon drone delivery

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Contender said:


> I saw some 4 motor drones the other day for less than $500. Top end Go-Pro $400. The issues are flight time and signal strength. One of the drones only had a 7 minute flight time.
> 
> Still thinking about getting one for filming paddle races.
> 
> For fishing if you made a 5 minute circle 75' above your boat every so often you would certainly see way more than without it. Land on the boat, put in a new battery and relaunch.


I'm not talking about a cheap one like this. You can get them now with much longer flight times and ranges of several miles. 

Hell there are videos of those cheap $500 ones reaching nearly 8,000 ft up out of the box!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

This thread got me to thinking. Why couldn't you use a drone for deer hunting? Check all plots late every afternoon. I'm a little concerned about the ethics here though.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> With the cost coming down and technology improving every year, remote controlled "drones" with HD real time video playback cost as much as a couple of stellas now. Do yall think people will start using them to look for fish/weedlines etc?
> 
> A VERY professional set up with GPS and real time HD video feeds can be had for under 3 grand. Yeah still a good chunk of change but man it could have potential. Imagine calling first shot of a ling from the pier when its a .5 mile out still! :whistling:


 *3 # grand is way out of my range but I use this one .*

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/parrot-...a&adid=18165&gclid=CMT3nK-Rwr0CFUtk7AodrD8ABA

*I've added the GPS feature for another $175 and did some waterproofing to the important parts. It floats as well. You can spend more and get ones with bigger payloads but You don't need to.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

706Z said:


> I think you could spot fish better if the lens were polarized.I cobia fish my boat with out a tower,while I do have success,this has got me thinking.


 *I fixed that problem by buying a cheap pair of polarized glasses and putting one of the lenses over the camera, Whala, problem solved for $10.*


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i was thinking about this while fishing for mullet on ft pickens pier. i got the idea from watching an osprey hover over us and thought that would be great to have an "Eye in the Sky". If you could program one to stay in your radius while on a boat and it keep moving with you while you drive around would be amazing. Get it to identify objects in the water like others have said "weedlines, bait and fish". Sync it with your radar systems. :notworthy:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

grumpy old man said:


> check out local website surfsmooth.com. john russell does aerial videos at p,cola beach, and they are interesting. started me thinking about cobia and tarpon fishing along the beach with a drone, but as already mentioned, battery life seems the issue right now.


 *You can upgrade both payload with stronger motors to handle long life batteries, but most of the time you can get a battery that weighs the same with up to 3x the stock batteries. I have done it with all my aircraft.*


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm over in Destin, and I'm in the aerial photography and videography business using radio controlled helicopters. These are what most people would call drones. 

Yes, you can buy a $500 rig, put a $350 GoPro on it, and go take some video and it comes out ok. Then there's professional gear, which will cost you many times as much as that, assuming you know how to build the helicopter and program it. If you don't, there are outfits that will gouge you and build you one.

As others have mentioned, your limiting factor is battery life. Unlike an airplane where you have lift created by the wings, in a multi-rotor helicopter, you have to generate 100% of your lift with vertical thrust. Lifting an airframe, LiPo battery, and camera takes a decent bit of thrust, and that thrust has to be paid for with battery power. It gets used rather quickly.

I've had several captains ask me if I can help them spot cobia. I tell them that I can, but that I'm limited to about 7 minutes in the air at a time in order to retain a reasonable safety margin. That usually ends that.

We do, however do photos and videos for boats (among other things). Seeing things from a different angle that hasn't been seen before gets a lot of attention. Everybody's seen a marlin boatside from the cockpit. How about seeing one shooting back at the cockpit from the air? How about a cobia the same way?

Regarding the post about using drones for hunting, many states have made it illegal to use them in hunting. I don't know what the limit is, like you can't use them for scouting within 1 week of hunting, or 1 day of hunting, or what it is. I know they've put restrictions on them though. Check your state regulations before you put one in the air.

If you want to check out a sample of our work, head to SwingWingProductions.com

Fire away with any other questions on the subject.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought we were talking about "drone" aircraft with GPS capability and sat / real time imagery. High tech stuff- I'm thinking about a real business idea here if there is a market for it- like a satellite subscription for checking chlorophyll and temperature breaks offshore. Not for myself (lord knows I have enough on my plate right now)- but just trying to put the idea out there.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Boboe, I thought the FAA forbid unmanned craft for commercial purposes and thats why they shut down those guys that were delivering beer out to ice fisherman. The fisherman would call in what they want, give them their GPS coordinates then they would send the "drone" to that spot.

Again, Im not talking about a $500 rig, Im talking about something like this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU4rEbCxSW0

Even those $500 rigs could be used to really find some weedlines...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mQepQ7_T40


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If I start seeing them offshore and in range they will introduced to high brass 12's delivered by an extremely fast and accurate Benelli (j/k). Call me a purist if you want, but when will the line be drawn?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Boboe, I thought the FAA forbid unmanned craft for commercial purposes and thats why they shut down those guys that were delivering beer out to ice fisherman. The fisherman would call in what they want, give them their GPS coordinates then they would send the "drone" to that spot.
> 
> Again, Im not talking about a $500 rig, Im talking about something like this...
> 
> ...


Interesting information.....


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Boboe, I thought the FAA forbid unmanned craft for commercial purposes and thats why they shut down those guys that were delivering beer out to ice fisherman. The fisherman would call in what they want, give them their GPS coordinates then they would send the "drone" to that spot.
> 
> Again, Im not talking about a $500 rig, Im talking about something like this...
> 
> ...


Did your wife just say "I don't think so" or was that my imagination? :001_tongue::drink:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Boboe, I thought the FAA forbid unmanned craft for commercial purposes and thats why they shut down those guys that were delivering beer out to ice fisherman. The fisherman would call in what they want, give them their GPS coordinates then they would send the "drone" to that spot.


I have a cousin who is a helicopter pilot. He went to do another round of testing for a new gig and said that there were a lot of questions about drones that he didn't expect. I suspect the laws have become a lot stricter (=you are right)?

Cool idea. Then I started thinking about how much it would suck to accidentally interfere with any of the military activity here. I'll stick to my RC plane at Ft. Pickens fantasy for now!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Going back to spotting fish and stuff, Itd be hard to actually get enough resolution to spot cobia but Id imagine spotting feeding tuna/weedlines would be easy.

Here is one of the "cheap" ones and look what its capable of...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_WulcOz_Vc


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got to remember that most of these economical models is all visual flight. Usually don't go beyond where you can see it. Others have the live cameras, but if you have never flown in a simulator its a whole new world flying a camera, obviously not impossible, just different.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Mac1528 said:


> Just got to remember that most of these economical models is all visual flight. Usually don't go beyond where you can see it. Others have the live cameras, but if you have never flown in a simulator its a whole new world flying a camera, obviously not impossible, just different.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


RC stuff has always been really hard for me. Cars, planes, whatever.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

What about for kite fishing? I wouldn't want to pilot drones all day, but if there's some sort of autopilot/hover feature it might be the ticket. Wouldn't need the camera. You could fish 2 drones up wind and double your spread. And possibly fish larger baits. No helium required either. Just a thought.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Just got to remember that most of these economical models is all visual flight. Usually don't go beyond where you can see it. Others have the live cameras, but if you have never flown in a simulator its a whole new world flying a camera, obviously not impossible, just different.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Even the cheap ones are now integrated with "safe modes" and return to home features utilizing internal GPS receivers. Lose track of it and simply hit return to home and the craft will come back to where it took off from. Look at the video I posted in the last post of page 3. Its an economical model that was sent WELL out of visual range over open water. Once the craft lost contact with the transmitter a fail safe mode kicked on automatically sending the copter back home. 

The technology is getting cheaper and cheaper and it wont be long until I think we will see these, at least on some of the bigger boats.

Even a sub $1,000 unit will have a flight time approaching 15-20 minutes. You could send it up a couple thousand feet, do a slow 360, bring it back to the boat, hook it up to a laptop and see whats out there. All that could probably be accomplished in 15 minutes from take off to video play back.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

TIM_G said:


> What about for kite fishing? I wouldn't want to pilot drones all day, but if there's some sort of autopilot/hover feature it might be the ticket. Wouldn't need the camera. You could fish 2 drones up wind and double your spread. And possibly fish larger baits. No helium required either. Just a thought.


Flight times will be a major issue here....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If anything, one could get some SWEET action shots of fighting fish! :thumbup:


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Boboe, I thought the FAA forbid unmanned craft for commercial purposes and thats why they shut down those guys that were delivering beer out to ice fisherman. The fisherman would call in what they want, give them their GPS coordinates then they would send the "drone" to that spot.


The FAA currently has ZERO regulations on commercial Unmanned Aerial Systems (UAS) operation. They are erroneously, and illegally claiming that the lack of regulation on such operations means that it's not allowed, rather than the other way around where if it's not forbidden, it's allowed. The FAA lost a case in federal court last month, where it tried to levy a $10,000 fine on a guy for flying his foam model airplane with a GoPro on it, making a movie for the University of Virginia. The judge said the FAA didn't have a leg to stand on. Proof that the operation wasn't illegal was that the FAA has been tasked by Congress to make laws regarding these operations. Lack of law, he stated, does not make it illegal. The FAA had no basis for levying its fine. Basically, the FAA was being too big for its britches.

Currently what the FAA has are basically, "Please don't do X, Y, and Z" rules. Those are: 

No flying within Class B airspace
No flying over 400' above ground
Always fly within line-of-sight

That's about it. And if you follow those "rules," you'll have an easier time getting licensing next year when they get it figured out. 


JD7.62 said:


> Again, Im not talking about a $500 rig, Im talking about something like this...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU4rEbCxSW0
> 
> ...


I'm very familiar with the DJI line of products. I've flown several of them, and own some DJI components. The S1000 and S800 are good helicopters, and we fly some copters that are very similar, but we custom built them. DJI has a problem with flying in GPS mode, wherein it will decide to fly away. Just go on Youtube and search "DJI Flyaway" and you'll see plenty of them. It's a major bug that they've got to get handled. 

The Blade 350QX is one I own for flying through houses and for generally screwing off and doing flips. It's a solid little platform, and like the DJI Phantom, can haul a GoPro and get decent footage. You're still limited to about 8 minutes of battery life (with a margin for safety). If fighting wind or flying fast, your battery life is lessened. You won't be able to fly it far from home in 4 minutes. I don't see it as very viable for offshore recon. You're better off subscribing to Rip Charts or Hiltons and getting SST and chlorophyll maps and making decisions from there. Maybe on a beautiful day, you could send it up a couple hundred feet, take a 360 degree view, and decide which way the grass was within a mile or so. That's about it.



JD7.62 said:


> Going back to spotting fish and stuff, Itd be hard to actually get enough resolution to spot cobia but Id imagine spotting feeding tuna/weedlines would be easy.
> 
> Here is one of the "cheap" ones and look what its capable of...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_WulcOz_Vc


See above, for my assessment about weed lines. My business partner has a DJI Phantom, and uses it for the same things I have my Blade 350QX. It's also a capable platform, but has that damn nagging problem of flying away on its own. Again, check youtube for "DJI Flyaway" and you'll see its issue. I wouldn't want to fly a Phantom offshore. Now we always say, "Never put anything in the sky you're not willing to crash," because it CAN happen, despite you being the very best RC pilot in the world. The technology is pretty reliable in general, but things do fail. You need to watch where you fly it, and always be mindful of what's below it. This is why we don't fly over busy streets/highways and crowds of people.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Just got to remember that most of these economical models is all visual flight. Usually don't go beyond where you can see it. Others have the live cameras, but if you have never flown in a simulator its a whole new world flying a camera, obviously not impossible, just different.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


What you're talking about is First Person View/Video (FPV). I see the FAA putting a MAJOR smackdown on the FPV pilots, whether they're private or commercial. THESE are the guys who are sharing airspace with manned aircraft, and need some degree of certification. Guys flying line-of-sight, within 400' of the ground aren't sharing airspace with real aircraft, unless they're right on the flight path for final or climb-out at an airport, and pretty darn close to the runway. As a commercial licensed airplane pilot, I have no problem with guys flying RC stuff down low. It's the guys doing FPV flights where they can't see their aircraft, and fly up to several thousand feet above ground and miles away. THAT'S the hazard to aviation, not my hexacopter flying at 100', taking pictures of a house, boat, golf course, etc

I can see the FAA requiring a minimum of a ground course involving regulations and some flight dynamics for what we do. For flying FPV, they really ought to require a private pilot's license. That's the REAL drone flying.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Even the cheap ones are now integrated with "safe modes" and return to home features utilizing internal GPS receivers. Lose track of it and simply hit return to home and the craft will come back to where it took off from. Look at the video I posted in the last post of page 3. Its an economical model that was sent WELL out of visual range over open water. Once the craft lost contact with the transmitter a fail safe mode kicked on automatically sending the copter back home.


In theory, yes. It doesn't always happen though. There are flyaway videos where the operator tried to do just that, and it didn't happen. DJI units are supposed to return home if they lose signal, so the operator turned his transmitter off. This SHOULD make the Phantom return to base. It didn't. It continued to fly for 5 more minutes, running into power lines and buildings, until the battery died. Then it crashed. Relying on this technology to get you out of a jam is a bad idea. Learn to fly it, fly it conservatively, and don't rely on that return home feature. Similar "get out of jail free cards" in real airplanes have gotten many pilots killed, because they took stupid risks and the safety either didn't work, or had limitations that the pilot had exceeded. For more, look into "Cirrus crash sugar bowl" and you'll see a great example of a pilot relying on his so-called failsafe and getting himself killed. Conservative, skilled flying is the only way to go with any aircraft, manned or unmanned.


JD7.62 said:


> Even a sub $1,000 unit will have a flight time approaching 15-20 minutes. You could send it up a couple thousand feet, do a slow 360, bring it back to the boat, hook it up to a laptop and see whats out there. All that could probably be accomplished in 15 minutes from take off to video play back.


I don't know of ANY multi-rotor helicopter with anywhere near 15-20 minutes of flight time. Maybe if you had a Cinestar 6 with triple, 8000 maH packs you could do this. But that's nowhere near the $1000 price point.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Boboe said:


> What you're talking about is First Person View/Video (FPV). I see the FAA putting a MAJOR smackdown on the FPV pilots, whether they're private or commercial. THESE are the guys who are sharing airspace with manned aircraft, and need some degree of certification. Guys flying line-of-sight, within 400' of the ground aren't sharing airspace with real aircraft, unless they're right on the flight path for final or climb-out at an airport, and pretty darn close to the runway. As a commercial licensed airplane pilot, I have no problem with guys flying RC stuff down low. It's the guys doing FPV flights where they can't see their aircraft, and fly up to several thousand feet above ground and miles away. THAT'S the hazard to aviation, not my hexacopter flying at 100', taking pictures of a house, boat, golf course, etc
> 
> I can see the FAA requiring a minimum of a ground course involving regulations and some flight dynamics for what we do. For flying FPV, they really ought to require a private pilot's license. That's the REAL drone flying.


There seems like there may be a definate learning curve here...some real factors involved as I see it is, it must be a FPV or "real type drone". Anything less and your looking at where the target was, and not going to know where it is going next. There must be some type of simulator training involved, because it's not quite like flying IFR. I don't see a need to have the craft any higher than what current limitations allow, except if your looking for maybe weedlines, and even then when I flew looking for weedlines it was always less than 1K', once located I always went lower to confirm and give the capt'ns a visual of which way to head. So thinking ahead somone needs to start working on the software to simulate the conditions that possibly on a charter the capt'n or mate will be either multi-tasking by watching the screen, and flying the craft, and relaying info the the other as to heading and distance for the watercraft to meet up with the target. This is something that surly will not happen this year, but who knows about the near future? Ok "sharks", who wants to get on board and have your drones find your next meal??


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im not going to quote everything but...yes, the phantom has had some flyaway issues but its not like its a crap shoot as to if it will work or not because it does. Yeah, like with anything, there have been bugs.

But look at where the hobby was 10 years ago...heck just 5 years ago. Now imagine where it will be in the next 5-10 years. 

Will it be applicable/useful for fishing? Who knows and thats why I made the thread to start the discussion. 

I do think they can/will offer an advantage to finding weedlines and feeding fish but at what cost and is it worth it? Charts can only get you so far, being able to instantly in real time (or just a few minutes later via playback once the craft has landed) to find a school of feeding tuna or a nice weedline, heck even something smaller like a pallet or pieces of MH 370 (too soon?) could turn a slow day into a good one really quick!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Someone will produce a craft capable of doing what you suggest that is economically feasible. Right now the "drones" capable with range and resolution cost so much that the "oops" factor will preclude doing it by anyone that doesn't have deep pockets. $500.00 for a seven minute flight time just won't work, put that time to an hour or two in the same price range and it will become a whole different ballgame.

Can you see the posts where the rant is about the lowlife that shot down my drone while I was fishing today or mid-air crashes in the mad search for bait at the East Pass opening day of snapper season.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

and who ever said that insurance companies don't make money. We keep bringing products to them to insure, and if not our elected officials will mandate a law to do so.... and then bail them out. Oppps, that's a whole other thread. Sorry!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a couple of quadcopters/drones.

The larger 8-motor copter has a first person video (FPV) camera linked to flight goggles with head orientation sensing. You move your head and the camera on the drone moves. It can also be programmed to fly to a series of GPS coordinates and perform tasks such as circling, ascending/descending and loitering. I enter a programed series of actions and it returns home and lands after the tasks are complete. It is not rocket science to build or fly.

Although I have little interest myself, I imagine a system like this could be used to spot weedlines near shore. Just search the Internet and check out Ebay to find a system that suits your needs.

Whackum


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I want to bump this back up. The Phantom 3 is out. For $1,000 you get an incredibly easy to fly craft AND 1080p camera AND instant video feed to your tablet or smart phone in 720p HD from up to around a mile away. 

For the guys that spend that much in fuel alone in one trip, I can easily see something like this being a huge advantage. Hell with 720p live feed itd be great for cobia fishing too!


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Kite with a Go-Pro set up for live feed. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

ranger250x said:


> Kite with a Go-Pro set up for live feed. Anyone tried it?


Flying from behind a boat or off the beach?


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Either or... I might try when i get home. Set one up for the beach. Be interesting to see a birds eye view of the beach.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes, Great-Grandson. Long ago we tied a string and a hook onto a limb and caught fish. It was relaxing, fun and a source of food.

Now you need a pilot license and a multi-thousand dollar aircraft. Fishing is $255.92 a pound. 

Yep. Then were the good ole days.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Flying from behind a boat or off the beach?


Gonna be some churning footage as the kite flips and dips. Better take some Dramamine before you watch it! Lol...


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

For the guys wanting to shoot down the drones, be aware of an old adage;
“Just as soon as the enemy comes into range, so did you”.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Gonna be some churning footage as the kite flips and dips. Better take some Dramamine before you watch it! Lol...


I'm sure he was referring to a bait kite. Shoot you could fly one off the pier on a day with any slight breeze with a gopro and it will hang there all day.


----------

